# Cooking game of the week #4   2/6/19



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2019)

This weeks cookbook # is #42

and/or

a recipe with the word QUICK in the title

and/or

a recipe using your favorite JAM or JELLY


HAPPY COOKING!!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2019)

I found a recipe with the work QUICK in it. DH made this for us tonight. It was delicious.

QUICK TANDOORI CHICKEN THIGHS  (serves 4-6)

1 cup plain low-fat yogurt
2 TB. fresh lemon juice
1 TB minced fresh ginger
2 tsp. minced garlic
1 tsp. ground turmeric
1/2 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp. garam masala
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
8 skin-on, bone-in chicken thighs
vegetable oil for the grill

Mix everything except the thighs.  Add the thighs. Cover and refrigerate while you heat the grill. 

Grill skin side down first for 3 or 4 minutes, flip and grill until well browned 3 or 4 minutes. Move the thighs to the cooler part of the grill and continue to grill, covered, until their internal temperature registers 165F on an instant-read thermometer, 10 to 15 minutes more.

Source: Fine Cooking mag. 8-09


----------



## cookieee (Feb 7, 2019)

This doesn't count toward this weeks game. Made it for last weeks game, but thought I would post it here. We thought it was pretty good.

QUICK RED RUB (makes about 3 1/2 TB)

2 TB medium-hot unblended red chile powder (preferably from Chimayo)
2 tsp freshly ground cumin (preferably from toasted seeds)
1 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 ts[ granulated brown sugar
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp salt

Enough for about 2 lbs. of meat, poultry or fish

Source: "Southwestern Grill"  Michael McLaughlin -pub. 2000


----------



## cookieee (Feb 7, 2019)

Cookbook #42 here in my office is a great looking one. It is "The Caribbean Pantry Cookbook"-Condiments and Seasoning From the Land of Spice and Sun by Steven Raichlen pub. 1995 (back in the days when he lived in Coconut Grove, Florida)

Some of the chapters in the book are:

Rubs, Spice Mixes and Marinades
Mild Sauces and Hot Sauces
Jams, Jellies, Chutneys, Pickles, and Preserved Fruits
Snacks and Sweets
Drinks and Drink Mixes

One of the recipes DH picked out he said he wanted to make for me was "Curried Crab and Dumplings".  Time will tell. 

I hope we also get to make some of those spice rubs.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 8, 2019)

#42 cookbook for the game this week, from the bookcase in the other room, is "The Steamy Kitchen Cookbook" 101 Asian Recipes Simple Enough for Tonight's Dinner by Jaden Hair pub. 2009.

Truth be told, I didn't know I had this book. It came as a complete surprise. Back later after I check it out.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 9, 2019)

So, how is everyone else doing? Is your cookbook for the week a good one?


----------



## cookieee (Feb 10, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Cookbook #42 here in my office is a great looking one. It is "The Caribbean Pantry Cookbook"-Condiments and Seasoning From the Land of Spice and Sun by Steven Raichlen pub. 1995 (back in the days when he lived in Coconut Grove, Florida)
> 
> Some of the chapters in the book are:
> 
> ...



DH is out in the kitchen, making 4 of the spice blends now. Yipeeee


----------



## cookieee (Feb 10, 2019)

Spice Blend #1

COLOMBO POWDER (Makes 1 cup)

Colombo is the French West Indian version of curry powder. It takes its name from the city of Colombo in Sri Lanka. After the abolition of slavery, the French imported indentured laborers from India and Sri Lanka to work the cane fields in Guadaloupe and Martinique. 

Colombo Powder makes a great gift. Use it in any recipe you would use curry powder, especially soups and stews.

1/4 cup white rice
1/4 cup cumin seeds
1/4 cup coriander seeds
1 TB mustard seeds (preferably black)
1 TB black peppercorns
1 TB fenugreek seeds
1 tsp. whole cloves
1/4 cup turmeric

Cook the rice in a dry skillet over medium heat, shaking the pan frequently, until a light golden brown, about 5 minutes. Transfer the rice to a plate and let cool.

Add rest of ingredients (except turmeric) to the pan, cook over medium heat until lightly toasted about 3 minutes. Cool.

Combine rice and spices and grind to a fine powder. Stir in the turmeric.

Source: "The Caribbean Pantry Cookbook" Steven Raichlen


----------



## cookieee (Feb 11, 2019)

Spice Blend #2

PUERTO RICAN  ADOBO POWDER (little less than 1 cup)

In Puerto Rico, adobo is a seasoned salt that is generously sprinkled on meats and seafood prior to grilling, sauteing, or frying. Supermarkets sell commercial blends, which are loaded with monosodium glutamate. Here's a homemade version that lends unexpected excitement to just about any dish.

6 TB kosher salt
2 TB white peppercorn
2 TB cumin seeds
2 TB garlic powder

Combine the salt, peppercorns, and cumin seeds in a dry skillet and cook over medium heat until the spices are lightly toasted and fragrant, about 3 minutes. Transfer to a bowl and let cool.

Combine the spice mixture and garlic powder in a spice mill or blender and grind to a fine powder.

Source: "The Caribbean Pantry Cookbook" Steven Raichlen


----------



## cookieee (Feb 12, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Spice Blend #1
> 
> COLOMBO POWDER (Makes 1 cup)
> 
> ...



DH used this last night. We had leftover pulled pork in the freezer. He made a sauce for the pork and served it over rice. The spice blend was tasty, but I think he could have used more. I think he said he used 3 TB.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 12, 2019)

Today is the last day for this weeks game. Don't forget to come back tomorrow to see what cookbook you will be using for Game #5. It just might be a big new adventure for you. Maybe something you have always wanted to try, but for some reason you never did. Or, maybe something new to you that you never heard of. You never know what a # can do. It could take you to a land far, far away.  Or, it could show you your own town in a way that you never thought.  Cookbooks can be more that just that.


----------

